# New bench



## Hardwood66 (16 Jun 2012)

After moving into our garage I have been working on rickety old workmates there good for general work but I need a propper bench with good under storage will be about l=1250 w=800 h= 900 not sure if I want hardwood or softwood probably softwood as on a budget and good quality hard where like vices and vice stays are where most of the cash will go anyone got good storage ideas or radical benches I could copy??? 

Russ 



If life gives you melons you may be dyslexic


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Jun 2012)

Here we go again!


----------



## AndyT (17 Jun 2012)

I suggest you have a read through these two recent threads which also include links out to some of the many many bench-related resources available:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/laminated-softwood-bench-tops-t61876.html

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/bench-vise-vice-choices-t61907.html


----------



## Hardwood66 (22 Jun 2012)

Almost finished


----------

